
Ask HN: Cofounder signed off on Sales Agreement and has disapeared. What now? - TezzellEnt
I was involved in a prior start up over a year ago, which to make a long story short, I sold my interest in to the founder. Now, the founder (who relocated overseas) has become non-responsive and unreachable by any means of communication, and has yet to fulfill the obligation of the sales agreement.&#60;p&#62;1) Has anyone else been in a similar situation?
2) What are my options?&#60;p&#62;Any and all advice is welcomed, thank you for taking the time to read my post.
======
dear
How much is involved? Is it worth to pursue it? Have you tried sending him a
registered mail? So he just disappeared when it's his time to pay? I guess to
him it is probably a calculated decision if the money he owes you is more than
the money he could get from owning the extra shares.

~~~
TezzellEnt
Fortunately, it's not much money - Unfortunately, I don't know where exactly
he went. His move was part of the reason myself and the others involved
decided to sell our interests. The main thing I'm disappointed about was the
time and effort I spent devoted to the project is nowhere near the
compensation we decided upon in the contract. Thanks for taking the time to
respond to my post.

------
g2bsocial
Tough one. I've now had similar collections struggle experience with two
months of my labor performed on credit terms, now 3 months late to be paid.
Lesson: payment uncertainty must not be discounted.

~~~
TezzellEnt
Thank you for your reply g2bsocial. What avenues are you considering going
through to collect on your accounts receivable?

